# It has taken me an hour - I booked a 1 week holiday in Melbourne



## Bretrick (Jan 7, 2023)

Melbourne is on the other side of Australia to Perth. 2700kms - 1677 miles.
Accommodation for 1 week - $617
Return airfare - $586

I has been many years since I have been on a holiday outside of WA.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Jan 7, 2023)

Enjoy your trip! I'd like to time travel, myself and go back 
to the good old days to see if they're really all people say.


----------



## Bretrick (Jan 7, 2023)

Farrah Nuff said:


> Enjoy your trip! I'd like to time travel, myself and go back
> to the good old days to see if they're really all people say.


Thank you.
People say the good old days because the world these days is rather complicated and there seems to be a lot more animosity about now.


----------



## Nemo2 (Jan 7, 2023)

Bretrick said:


> Melbourne is on the other side of Australia to Perth. 2700kms - 1677 miles.
> Accommodation for 1 week - $617
> Return airfare - $586
> 
> I has been many years since I have been on a holiday outside of WA.


Let us know if the Yarra still runs upside down!  Have a great holiday!


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Jan 7, 2023)

Yeah, I know what you mean. Seems like in the good old days, people had longer fuses.
I guess many burned quickly through the years.  A hot head might do that, I guess.

But my good wishes for your trip are sincere ones. Avoid angry people on the way!


----------



## Blessed (Jan 7, 2023)

I have been thinking about a trip by bus through the Hill country of Texas this spring.  My birthday is in April, that is prime bluebonnet bloom.  Would go to San Antonio for a few days, a favorite destination.  Who knows, maybe I might go wild and continue down to Mustang Island for a few days.  It would be a Diners, Drive in and Dives type trip.  I can fill up on the best mexican food and the freshest seafood.  Might not fit the bus on the return trip because my smile will be to large.


----------



## Disgustedman (Jan 7, 2023)

Have fun, watch out for horny kangaroos or the BFS things.


----------



## Bretrick (Jan 7, 2023)

Blessed said:


> I have been thinking about a trip by bus through the Hill country of Texas this spring.  My birthday is in April, that is prime bluebonnet bloom.  Would go to San Antonio for a few days, a favorite destination.  Who knows, maybe I might go wild and continue down to Mustang Island for a few days.  It would be a Diners, Drive in and Dives type trip.  I can fill up on the best mexican food and the freshest seafood.  Might not fit the bus on the return trip because my smile will be to large.


That sounds like a great idea and a great trip. Bite the bullet and start making arrangements soon?


----------



## Bretrick (Jan 7, 2023)

Nemo2 said:


> Let us know if the Yarra still runs upside down!  Have a great holiday!


I am pretty sure the Yarra is still a very dirty muddy colour, one would have to travel 50 or more kms upriver to be safe-ish from mild poisoning.


----------



## Nemo2 (Jan 7, 2023)

Bretrick said:


> I am pretty sure the Yarra is a very dirty muddy colour, one would have to travel 50 or more kms upriver to be safe-ish from mild poisoning.


When I lived there, the better part of 60 years ago, Sydneysiders claimed that's what it did, and Melbournians said they shipped it to Sydney as coffee.


----------



## Blessed (Jan 7, 2023)

Bretrick said:


> That sounds like a great idea and a great trip. Bite the bullet and start making arrangements soon?



I have to think about the dogs.  One of the littles can go to my son. The two boys are a handful so would need to be boarded.  I have never done that before.  The longest I have been away is overnight for a surgery.  The son came and stayed here with me a few days.  He then took the big dog home with him for a month. I had a hip replacement and he did not want me knocked down.  They love Mr. Big but he will bark(loud) at night.  Not so good when you are a working family.  Plus, being a chow,  it calls for everyday vacuuming LOL.

I am jealous, you are going to have a wonderful time. We maybe retired but we still enjoy a get away.  I have not had a trip anywhere since my husband passed and I really missed, even those short 3 day trips down to San Antonio!


----------



## Bretrick (Jan 7, 2023)

Blessed said:


> I have to think about the dogs.  One of the littles can go to my son. The two boys are a handful so would need to be boarded.  I have never done that before.  The longest I have been away is overnight for a surgery.  The son came and stayed here with me a few days.  He then took the big dog home with him for a month. I had a hip replacement and he did not want me knocked down.  They love Mr. Big but he will bark(loud) at night.  Not so good when you are a working family.  Plus, being a chow,  it calls for everyday vacuuming LOL.
> 
> I am jealous, you are going to have a wonderful time. We maybe retired but we still enjoy a get away.  I have not had a trip anywhere since my husband passed and I really missed, even those short 3 day trips down to San Antonio!


One of the reasons I do not have pets. I often go camping in the bush for up to a week at a time.
Can not leave pets on their own. I never want to take dog camping with me because they would keep the animals from coming close.


----------



## Blessed (Jan 7, 2023)

Bretrick said:


> One of the reasons I do not have pets. I often go camping in the bush for up to a week at a time.
> Can not leave pets on their own. I never want to take dog camping with me because they would keep the animals from coming close.



I camped a lot as a child.  I still enjoy the great outdoors but prefer to have a cabin, or space to return to that has the modern conveniences.  I can cook outside, take a swim during the night but I want a toilet, shower and bed come time for bed.  Yes I have become a girl girl when it comes to bedtime. LOL


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 7, 2023)

Have fun!

When are you going and what will  you do in Melbourne?


----------



## Bretrick (Jan 7, 2023)

Alligatorob said:


> Have fun!
> 
> When are you going and what will  you do in Melbourne?


Will be going at Easter time. Nothing specific planned. See Carlton play in the AFL. Go up into the Dandenong Ranges.
Enjoy Melbourne for being Melbourne. Travel all over on their great transport system, trams and trains.


----------



## MrPants (Jan 7, 2023)

Always exciting to take a holiday somewhere other than where you live. The unknown adventures you'll have; something to look forward to ... have fun


----------



## kburra (Jan 7, 2023)

Make sure you visit the Mornington Peninsula (Where I live) some wonderful Wineries and Restaurants and drive up to Arthurs Seat, the views from up there are out of this world ...ENJOY!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 7, 2023)

Re the hour it took...That must have been fun (I'm being facetious).  Did the trip to cost as much as the return trip? $617 for the week is pretty darned good.  Many hotels here would charge that for a couple of days and even more for weekend nights (Fri & Sat). Now that you're all booked I wish you safe travels always and a very enjoyable trip.


----------



## Bretrick (Jan 7, 2023)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Re the hour it took...That must have been fun (I'm being facetious).  Did the trip to cost as much as the return trip? $617 for the week is pretty darned good.  Many hotels here would charge that for a couple of days and even more for weekend nights (Fri & Sat). Now that you're all booked I wish you safe travels always and a very enjoyable trip.


Thank you.
Airfares can be from $220 one way to over $1000. I have booked 2 1/2 months ahead, good deals available with so much notice.
Same with accommodation, plenty of notice gets a better deal. I could have stayed in a 4 bed dormitory for $400/week.
Not much fun sharing with strangers. Never know if they might be party animals and arrive back drunk and boisterous.


----------



## Tish (Jan 7, 2023)

@Bretrick Have a wonderful holiday.


----------



## Bretrick (Jan 7, 2023)

Tish said:


> @Bretrick Have a wonderful holiday.


Thank you. I know I will enjoy my travels.


----------



## Blessed (Jan 8, 2023)

Bretrick said:


> Thank you.
> Airfares can be from $220 one way to over $1000. I have booked 2 1/2 months ahead, good deals available with so much notice.
> Same with accommodation, plenty of notice gets a better deal. I could have stayed in a 4 bed dormitory for $400/week.
> Not much fun sharing with strangers. Never know if they might be party animals and arrive back drunk and boisterous.



I have to agree with that.  I always want my personal space.  There are very few I could room with.


----------



## Been There (Jan 8, 2023)

I really enjoy spending time in the mountains. Is that what Aussies call the bush? I learned a lot about living off the grid while in the military,  which when we camp in the mountains is comparable. There are no conveniences. In the military, it’s called survival training. It can be a good time, but not in January around this part of the country and worse further north, like in Wisconsin or Minnesota.


----------



## Right Now (Jan 8, 2023)

Bretrick said:


> Thank you.
> Airfares can be from $220 one way to over $1000. I have booked 2 1/2 months ahead, good deals available with so much notice.
> Same with accommodation, plenty of notice gets a better deal. I could have stayed in a 4 bed dormitory for $400/week.
> Not much fun sharing with strangers. *Never know if they might be party animals and arrive back drunk and boisterous.*


Did you mention where this dormitory was?!?   Asking for  a friend....


----------



## Nemo2 (Jan 8, 2023)

Been There said:


> Is that what Aussies call the bush?


Also known as the Mulga:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mulga_(habitat)


----------



## Been There (Jan 8, 2023)

Nemo2 said:


> Also known as the Mulga:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mulga_(habitat)


It kind of looks like the mountains, but it’s not as dense.


----------



## Nemo2 (Jan 8, 2023)

Been There said:


> It kind of looks like the mountains, but it’s not as dense.


And generally considerably flatter.


----------



## Bretrick (Jan 8, 2023)

Been There said:


> I really enjoy spending time in the mountains. Is that what Aussies call the bush? I learned a lot about living off the grid while in the military,  which when we camp in the mountains is comparable. There are no conveniences. In the military, it’s called survival training. It can be a good time, but not in January around this part of the country and worse further north, like in Wisconsin or Minnesota.


Yes, going bush is getting out of the city and into the forest, far from the maddening crowd


----------



## BC Flash (Jan 8, 2023)

Bretrick:   In 1999, we spent 3 months in Adelaide  - on a house exchange with a former Canadian and his South African wife.   We extended our 3 months with 3 additonal weeks in New Zealand.    It was a trip of a life time and we certainly couldn't afford being away for almost 4 months if not for home exchanges.


----------



## leastlongprime (Jan 8, 2023)

Bretrick said:


> Melbourne is on the other side of Australia to Perth. 2700kms - 1677 miles.
> Accommodation for 1 week - $617
> Return airfare - $586
> 
> I has been many years since I have been on a holiday outside of WA.



Took me at least that long to book from SEA to San Diego CA and return. It's crazy. 
I think you got the better deal. Still trying to find accommodations. Late Feb.


----------



## Jamala (Jan 8, 2023)

Enjoy your holiday. I love the Yarra Valley and if you like wine a visit to the vineyards there is a must!


----------



## Pinky (Jan 8, 2023)

I am so envious! Love Melbourne, and really wanted to live there.
Enjoy your meanderings!


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 8, 2023)

Bretrick said:


> Will be going at Easter time. Nothing specific planned. See Carlton play in the AFL. Go up into the Dandenong Ranges.
> Enjoy Melbourne for being Melbourne. Travel all over on their great transport system, trams and trains.


Check out what shows will be on while you will be there.


----------

